
Finding Idea - modahepsi
More than 2 year i am reading here to find a new idea to develop my SaaS. But i cant find anything. I need your recomends.
======
mtmail
Look at forums for dentists, truck drivers, tax accountants, archiologists.
What problems to they have, why can't they find a good solution? I mean a
solution might already exist but that company might use the wrong industry
words, not advertise that niche or just presents itself wrong.

On a heavy tech focused forum like HN users know how to write Excel macros,
setup servers, connected pieces of software. Target those users who don't and
who pay extra for a service that make it easy.

That said look at old answers. The question comes up semi-regular
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19169368](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19169368)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19164037](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19164037)

~~~
modahepsi
Thanks for your reply,

My dentist recommend a website like booking.com for health tourism. It'is a
good idea but there are lots of offline operations instead of programming.

